# Cheese stock from rinds?



## blackbirdpies (Dec 26, 2009)

saw a recipe for making cheese stock from rind. thought that it was a great idea but then wondered if there are any problems with this. can you utilize any rinds or are there certain rinds that you should steer clear of (assuming that the wax is discarded)? has anybody tried this before? 

thank you. tips and suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 26, 2009)

Never heard of it.  I add Parmigiano Reggiano or Pecorino rinds to soups, but cheese stock sounds greasy to me.  I'd have to see the recipe.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 26, 2009)

cheese rinds stock - Google Search


----------



## blackbirdpies (Dec 28, 2009)

i haven't really been able to find a recipe, just vague directions about tossing cheese rinds into a pot of water. a general consensus is that Parmesan rinds and mainly hard/firm grating cheese like Romano, Grana Padano or aged varieties of Gouda and Asiago are good candidates. and most of those mention it in the context of adding it to soups to flavor it. 

and if you were to click on the Google wordsearch link that Wyogal provided, this post itself comes up as a top result, which is to say that there's a whole lotta' nothing out there. 

the most informative "recipe" is from the article that i mentioned from thekitchn.com, which is possibly referencing a new cookbook by the chefs at A16 in San Francisco. and the exact words are:



> Start with about 8 cups of water and half a pound of cheese rinds (or whatever you have on hand). Simmer for 3-4 hours, and voila, cheese stock...The resulting flavor is decidedly cheesey, but in a really understated way. You'll taste a complex, subtle note beneath the rest of your components.



guess i'll have to test it out myself with the bits and pieces that i've culled from here and there and probably check out the book from the library to see if it will give me more precise info.

thanks Chef June and Wyogal.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 28, 2009)

How precise do you need to be? You'll basically end up with cheesy water, maybe add a bay leaf. Then you could use that in regular recipes for chowders, and other types of soups.


----------



## blackbirdpies (Dec 28, 2009)

just a clearer idea on what cheese rinds would be cool. didn't want to toss in "whatever i have on hand" and end up with over 2 quarts of nasty unctuous pools of goo.  probably overthinking this as i have a tendency of over-analyzing everything to figure out how all the parts tick. 

didn't even think about adding a bay leaf and that's a great idea! thanks Wyogal.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 28, 2009)

"a general consensus is that Parmesan rinds and mainly hard/firm grating cheese like Romano, Grana Padano or aged varieties of Gouda and Asiago are good candidates."


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 28, 2009)

blackbirdpies said:


> just a clearer idea on what cheese rinds would be cool. didn't want to toss in "whatever i have on hand" and end up with over 2 quarts of nasty unctuous pools of goo. probably overthinking this as i have a tendency of over-analyzing everything to figure out how all the parts tick.
> 
> didn't even think about adding a bay leaf and that's a great idea! thanks Wyogal.


 
Best Homer Simpson impression that I can type: poooooollllssss of cheeeessseeeyyyy goooooooo.


----------



## blackbirdpies (Dec 28, 2009)

powerplantop said:


> Best Homer Simpson impression that I can type: poooooollllssss of cheeeessseeeyyyy goooooooo.



haha...thanks powerplantop! i really needed that today.

your photo of Ddeokbokki makes me hunger for an oozing pool of ramen lusciousness!


----------

